# Deleted 2011 CPT Codes for Cardiology



## vbrown0214

Hi....

Does anyone have the list of delted CPT codes for 2011 for Cardiology that they're willing to share? I have the New and Revised Codes, but can't find the deleted ones.


Thanks

vicki.pappas@duke.edu


----------



## deeva456

Hi....

Does anyone have the list of delted CPT codes for 2011 for Cardiology that they're willing to share? I have the New and Revised Codes, but can't find the deleted ones.


Thanks

vicki.pappas@duke.edu

Hello,

The heart cath codes 93501-93556 have been deleted for 2011. The new codes have not been released yet. I've checked with our Medicare carrier and looked for any information regarding the new codes and could not find anything. 

Dolores, CCC - CPC


----------



## Jim Pawloski

deeva456 said:


> Hi....
> 
> Does anyone have the list of delted CPT codes for 2011 for Cardiology that they're willing to share? I have the New and Revised Codes, but can't find the deleted ones.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> vicki.pappas@duke.edu
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The heart cath codes 93501-93556 have been deleted for 2011. The new codes have not been released yet. I've checked with our Medicare carrier and looked for any information regarding the new codes and could not find anything.
> 
> Dolores, CCC - CPC



I have been waiting for Dr. Z to publish something.  He sent an e-mail talking about 20 cardiology and Interventional Radiology codes being changed.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Jim Pawloski said:


> I have been waiting for Dr. Z to publish something.  He sent an e-mail talking about 20 cardiology and Interventional Radiology codes being changed.
> 
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski



Z-Health publishing has just posted the new IR and Cardiology CPT codes.  I quickly looked at it, and it bundled codes.  There are no separate open and percutaneous codes for angioplasty and stent placement.  Also angioplasty is bundled with stent and atherectomy codes.  Heart cath codes are bundled into one charge.  Left heart cath charge bundles the injection and S&I codes together.  I still need to review these better since they just came out.
Lots of Luck,
Jim


----------



## pbarrera

Hi vpappas,

i too have been looking for the deleted codes can you share your info regarding the deleted codes or where i can find them

and I was wondering if you could share what codes are revised and new


----------



## vbrown0214

I have the list. It anyone wants it you can email me at : vicki.pappas@duke.edu


----------



## pbarrera

HI Vicki

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE LIST,


----------



## bolton78

Hi,
Can you send the me the list you have for new and deleted for 2011 cardio?
jbolton@mail.mcg.edu
Thanks..


----------



## Jim Pawloski

bolton78 said:


> Hi,
> Can you send the me the list you have for new and deleted for 2011 cardio?
> jbolton@mail.mcg.edu
> Thanks..



The list has been sent to your e-mail

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Cyndi113

Jim, 

Would you send the list to me as well? Thank you in advance - callen@azheart.com.

Cyndi


----------



## Grintwig

Could you please send me the list as well? amccormicktalent@yahoo.com

Thank you,


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Cyndi113 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Would you send the list to me as well? Thank you in advance - callen@azheart.com.
> 
> Cyndi



I just sent the list to your e-mail

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Grintwig said:


> Could you please send me the list as well? amccormicktalent@yahoo.com
> 
> Thank you,



Done!

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## tbanks75

Jim, 

Would you send the list to me as well? Thank you in advance - tbanks@carolinaeasthealth.com


Thanks,
Tracy Banks
CarolinaEast Heart Center


----------



## Grintwig

Thank you!!


----------



## mmiciano

Jim,

Can you please also send me the list at myrsol.miciano@stjoe.org.  Thank you.


----------



## Kris10Mari

*2011 Deleted Code Crosswalk*

Hi Jim, 

Would you by any chance have a 2011 deleted code crosswalk you'd want to share?  If so, please forward at your earliest convenience.  I appreciate any assistance you can offer.  

email: kristen.fazekas@univerahealthcare.com

Thank you!

Kristen Fazekas


----------



## ccarver

JIm,
Would you kindly send a copy of the 2011 Cardiology code changes to me as well?
ccarver1@hfhs.org


----------



## margaret huston

Hi Vicki,

Can you please email me this list?

Thanks so much,
Meg Huston, CPC
Charge Master Manager, SIUH
mhuston@siuh.edu


----------



## brandyleigh23

I have just started coding in Cardiology and now all the codes are about to change on me!  I would also LOVE a copy of the list


----------



## brandyleigh23

vpappas1962 said:


> I have the list. It anyone wants it you can email me at : vicki.pappas@duke.edu


Well, Vicki I just tried to email you requesting the list but I'm having some problems trying to get it sent to you.  If you get the chance to read this, I would greatly appreciate you sending it to my email: brandyleigh23@hotmail.com       Thank you SO much and have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## henrymock

*2010 deleted CPT code crosswalk*

Hi Jim,

Could you email me the 2010 deleted CPT code crosswalk? They are no longer available in the Appendix M of the CPT Professional Edition.

Thanks,
Henry
mockh@pamf.org


----------



## scrappingal

*deleted cpt codes for cardiology*

Hello - 
Please send me the crosswalk also!  Thanks in advnce for your help!!
clugge@precisionpractice.com
Cindy


----------



## MCFARLAND

*codes 2011*

Could you please forward me the list? hollimcfarland@hotmail.com


----------



## shondamiles

*2011 Deleted CPT codes in Cardiology*

Will you send this list to me as well? My email is shondamiles@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamaclaims

Would you send me the 2011 Cardiology crosswalk codes. Thanks in advance.

Ramon
ramonj@jamaclaims.com


----------

